# Jesus for real?



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I think everyone needs to check out this LJ and his posts/projects..


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm glad that problem was fixed but I think he's still here. A member called EoinB joined last night and his first post (now deleated because all of Jesus's posts were deleated) was bashing us for bashing on Jesus's project. I know it's him because he used a avitar (now changed) for about an hour that referenced Jesus and called us a very bad 4 letter word that started with C. I think EoinB is really Jesus in disguise.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's keep him around as a resource. When have have a problem, we could just ask him what he'd do.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lol Gene! Tails or pins, Jesus?


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Heck, I just noticed him and didn't really see anything wrong. He sounded like a guy with a bit of an oddball sense of humor whose first language isn't English.

I can't speak for the posts that were supposedly deleted. I didn't see them.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

He's still posting here.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54387#comment-1074050


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess that all depends on where, or Who You find Your Comfort!


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

*Heck, I just noticed him and didn't really see anything wrong. He sounded like a guy with a bit of an oddball sense of humor whose first language isn't English.

I can't speak for the posts that were supposedly deleted. I didn't see them.*

His posts were a little offensive but it was his avitar that was really bad. 
Here is what it said (after the appropriate sensoring has been applied)

Jesus love you

But I think you are a (insert 4 letter word here)

I'll give you a hint, it started with c.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

cr1-I thought they banned him for that project he posted that looked like it was staight out of a porno.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually, it was the 4 foot long dildo / back scratcher project post that got the flags flying late last night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David, Wasn't that a comb on the other end?


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

So posting an Brazilian Rosewood reproduction of the Burn After Reading George Clooney Chair as my first project would not be a good idea?


----------



## Froggy (Feb 11, 2011)

>> I can't speak for the posts that were supposedly deleted. I didn't see them.

Just FYI, he posted not one, not two, but three projects that were just photos of some stuff he found online. Plus, there was that phallic back-scratcher he supposedly made for his wife. That was just… WRONG.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for filling me in, Froggy. I'm convinced…. can this bozo.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Wonder if it was a member from the past who caused a lot of grief?


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Hopefully the finish was water-resistant. I mean you gotta clean the comb/brush.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it has a food safe finish and likely waxed for a slippery surface.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's an arm chair I made this afternoon, now my wife wants one!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Rex, Yeah, it looked like a comb, but not a honey comb, though.

Oh, you didn't know ? You mix BLO and KY 50/50. It's called BLOJELLY. ;=)

Add gasoline to that and you've got NAPALM (and hand and arm and anything else).


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

@rex- food safe? I don't know if I'd eat a biscuit off that.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Rex, Your work is too old school. You need to move up to the times. Like this:










No, it's not one of the chairs from the Lexus RV. ;=)


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

ROFLMAO

Nice chair Rex, can you make me one?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*David*, I'm so old school that we did math in cubits on a slate and was around to see the first spokes in wheels.

*Paris*, sorry I'm not taking orders now that the Chinese are making knock offs @ $19.99, available at Wal-Mart.

Here's the one I finished this evening for my wife and she is potty about it, the lumber is treated.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL that is one fancy toilet.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you are killing me …..... LOL
you deffently know how to ******************** out projects when you are in the mood Roger ….... LOL

Dennis


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like the fact that as quick as everyone was to find the real source of the other projects he copied, no-one has yet found (or, at least, owned up to finding) that he copied the "backscratcher" from another site. Given the likely nature of the site he would have had to copy from, well that should mean we have a nice bunch of people on LJs.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Tootles we can only try to behave good enoff but with so many on the site now there will
from time to time slip something in that don´t belong here , and can only be corected if
we all help the administraters a little .-)

welcome Tootles and enjoy

Dennis


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger SAID: Here's the one I finished this evening for my wife and she is potty about it, the lumber is treated.

Treated with what, Shinola?

*;-)*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Dennis:* A bit of fun will brighten your day

*Tootles:* There are levels that a jester like me would not stoop to.

*Mike:* Interesting info, new to me

I'm glad my posts have brought some smiles on people's faces, especially in these trying times. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## JdCustomfurniture (Feb 16, 2010)

Look at his workshop. I think Phil Bumbalough was his mentor LOL

http://benchmark.20m.com/workshop/ShopTour_501/ShopTour_501.html


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

cr1 you quete skilled with those tools and a few cut offs


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Well… uh… I made this with a plastic spork (and some spit to keep it from melting so much). Yeah, that's it… That's what I done. And yeah, it's petrified wood, too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, petrified it is….......really scary looking pelmet.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I made a chair without any tools:









There are more such trees at http://pooktre.com/.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I want such a chair … 
but what now with all the tools :-O

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^he made it with his miiiiiiiiiiiiind.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

How long does it take to make one? 5 years, 10 years?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Berta; Al, that's a terrible thing to waste on a chair.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

*Roger*, my point exactly. Nobody has been prepared to go looking for the source of that project. As I said, that's a positive reflection on LJs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

cr1: I think what Tootles is saying is that the vast majority of LJs consider doing a dildo search and posting the results is below their ethics standard. I am all in favor of having fun, but there is a limit to how far one can go to maintain good taste and not offend.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm too busy to check LJ's for a few days and I miss Jesus coming back…That'll teach me for having hobbies outside of woodworking.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Mani, you didn't miss much. He was only here for a few comments. Apparently he called some members "the 'c' word". Nobody ever spelled out what that "c" word was but it seemed to offend some folks so I can only assume it was "carpenter".


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually, it was "craftsman".


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

or "collector"... How dare He ? ;=)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I sure hope that the word was "carpenter", "craftsman" or "collector". I was afraid that Jesus was attacking me personally!

*C*-huck


----------

